
Color Management Support in GIMP Gets Planned Improvements - prokoudine
https://mail.gnome.org/archives/gimp-developer-list/2015-September/msg00070.html
======
unhammer
nice :)

now just hope we won't have to wait too long for 2.10 (from my reading of
[http://wiki.gimp.org/wiki/Hacking:Porting_filters_to_GEGL#Po...](http://wiki.gimp.org/wiki/Hacking:Porting_filters_to_GEGL#Porting_matrix)
there are 34 GEGL ops still to do, with 55 done and 28 work-in-progress before
2.10 can be released …)

